# decking



## leeco (Jun 22, 2008)

great forum

here is some decking i built a few weeks ago


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Fish pond or swim spa?


----------



## leeco (Jun 22, 2008)

jerryh3 said:


> Fish pond or swim spa?


fish pond its got some big fish in there 1 of them is nearly 2'


----------



## Bob H (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome looking deck and pond! Can you give some specks on the pond? How big? Deep? pump system??

Thanks,

Bob H


----------

